# Timber Products



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Moving to Malaysia in Jan, and I have a few souvenirs from around the world I would like to bring. Does anyone know If I can bring them with me.
Thanks


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

depends on what the souvenirs are, you should say what it is, for forumers to say if it would be allowed or not.


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

oh, sorry, i didnt see the post topic just now.
yes you can bring in timber souvenirs, i never heard of any problem with that.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

it depends on raw, cured lumber or quantity etc or do you mean timber crafts/figurines? It varies on the part of Malaysia you will be visiting. In Sabah, Sarawak the regulations might be stricter than West Malaysia.


----------

